# Lactose Free Milk



## imcleish (May 24, 2007)

I've heard some say that when attempting to cut body fat, it may be beneficial to drop the dairy due to 'allergies'.  I'm lactose intolerant and was wondering if lactose free milk while cutting could be alright.  I'm talking a cup, maybe two/day for some extra protein.  I'm currently at 11% BF and my goal is to get into single digits.  Thanks for any help...


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2007)

Tis fine, as long as it fits calorically into your diet.


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 26, 2007)

im also lactose intolerant.  i use soymilk but i cut it out when i am preparing for a show.  but like above, if it fits in to the diet macros its fine.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2007)

Soymilk scares me. I stick with Almond or Rice milk.  Much better for you, lactose free and tastes great.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Soymilk scares me. I stick with Almond or Rice milk.  Much better for you, lactose free and tastes great.


Horchata es el leche primo vata ...


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2007)

What?  lol


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2007)

Jodi said:


> What?  lol


Horchata is a drink made from rice-milk and cinnamon.  You can buy the premade stuff from wal-mart or make it your self.

*                                 INGREDIENTS*
                                         1 cup long grain rice, rinsed
                                         2 quarts water
                                         1 cinnamon stick, broken into pieces
                                         1 teaspoon vanilla (optional)
                                         1/2 cup white sugar
*                                 DIRECTIONS*
                                         In a large saucepan, combine rice, water and cinnamon stick. Set aside for 3 hours.
                                         After 3 hours, bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes. Allow to cool.
 Puree rice mixture in a blender until smooth. Strain through cheesecloth or a fine sieve. Flavor with vanilla and sugar to taste. Chill, and serve over ice.
 
*                                         NUTRITION INFORMATION*

                                                                              Servings Per Recipe:                                         8
*Amount Per Serving*
                                                                              Calories:                                         135
*Total Fat: *                                             0.2g
*Cholesterol:                                             *                                                 0mg
*Sodium: *                                                     9mg
*Total Carbs: *                                                         31.4g
 *Dietary                                                             Fiber: *                                                             0.5g
*Protein:                                                             *                                                                 1.7g
I throw it all together with some ice in a blender ... fuggin delicious rice-milk shake.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2007)

I definately prefer Almond milk over rice milk.  But yeah, rice milk is great for you


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 30, 2007)

why does soymilk scare you? lol


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 30, 2007)

Soy has been linked to prostate cancer and gyno in men.


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2007)

MUbodbuilder said:


> why does soymilk scare you? lol



DietNet - Dangers of Soy


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 30, 2007)

ya it depends on the study you read, and nothing has been truly laid down as the "law" on soy being bad or good.  could be both, could be neither.  i dont notice it hurting me, not to say it couldnt.  but im still gona use it when i can cause im lactose intolerance and it sucks!  im sure all you others know how troubling it can be at times

Soy: Health Claims for Soy Protein, Questions About Other Components


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2007)

Ok, then lets go the scientific route with proven studies:

Clinical and Biological Activity of Soy Protein Powder Supplementation in Healthy Male Volunteers -- Goodin et al. 16 (4): 829 -- Cancer Epidemiology Biomarkers & Prevention

Effects of Soy on Health Outcomes, Summary of Evidence Report/Technology Assessment, No. 126


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 31, 2007)

hey wow, im not fighting you guys here lol.  i agree that it has a double face.  but theres proven studies that show both benefits and harms.


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 31, 2007)

also btw, that first study is really scary!  the people conducting it are allowing for over a 20% rejection!  thats scary.  if i droped my test levels 20% id say that should fall into the "fail to reject".  that just goes to show you though how they can control their own study to still get an answer they want.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

I thinking err on the side of caution and not using soy would be best.  There are a lot more scientific studies out there against it than for it.  It's only the soy freaks that are for it and they never have good studies to back up their claims.

Did you read the second link?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

I think what we're trying to say in answer to your question is that there are reports out there that are well enough confirmed to make soy a less desirable option than rice milk.  Rice milk costs me about $1 a gallon, while soy is around $4.80 a gallon.  I may be a lil'  at times but that kinda math doesn't escape even me.


----------



## MUbodbuilder (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I think what we're trying to say in answer to your question is that there are reports out there that are well enough confirmed to make soy a less desirable option than rice milk.  Rice milk costs me about $1 a gallon, while soy is around $4.80 a gallon.  I may be a lil'  at times but that kinda math doesn't escape even me.



wow 1$ a gal?!  soymilk is expensive but i can get it low carb, 5g for 8oz.  does rice milk come with an option for those carb watching?  id be down for that if there is.  iv also noticed in the dairy section lactose free milk.  never tried it.  is this a better option?  or is there other things too im missing?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

Rice milk is higher in carbs than soy milk.  Rice milk also lacks some of the protein that soy has, BUT rice milk is a good source for calcium and vit D.  

Almond milk is low in calories, carbs, and fat, and contains a small amount of protein.  With carbs being an issue you might give almond milk a taste and see if it works for ya. I like the flavor of almond milk too, but I buy rice in bulk and make my own rice milk for cheap so I just worked that into my diet.


----------

